# Mozilla Firefox mit Schluckauf -> Bug in GTK2?

## sprittwicht

Hallo.

Mir ist in letzter Zeit aufgefallen, dass Firefox oft mehrere Sekunden lang hängt, wenn ich mit mehreren Tabs arbeite. Speziell wenn ich ein neues Tab öffne tut sich eine ganze Zeitlang gar nichts, auch wenn die anderen geöffneten Tabs fertig geladen sind und eigentlich "Pause" haben müssten.

Hat noch jemand dieses Problem oder viel wichtiger: eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?

Benutze Kernel 2.6.7-gentoo-r6, Firefox 0.8-r2, gtk+ 1.2.10-r11 und 2.4.1.

Hab ich vielleicht irgendwas falsch kompiliert?

Edit: Überschrift um eine rhetorische Frage erweitertLast edited by sprittwicht on Wed Aug 04, 2004 12:16 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Beforegod

Probier einfach mal die neue Version die im Portage ist.

Evt. liegt das auch an Seiten die viel Java Script usw. nutzen. Da hatte ich das Problem auch einige male.

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

ich hab das problem mit dem normalen mozilla auch...

bei mir hängt es aber meist damit zusammen, dass ich in die Adresszeile klicke, einen Favoriten auswähle, eine große Seite geladen wird oder ich ein Formularfeld klicke...

hmm vielleicht finden wir eine Lösung  :Smile:  hast du Preempt im Kernel aktiviert?

ciao

----------

## -Craig-

Ich finde, das der Firefox sowieso etwas komisch läuft...wenn ich mehr Tabs öffne, dann wird der ganz schnell ganz langsam und die Speicherauslastung wird sehr groß...habt ihr das auch?

----------

## Donnergurgler

@Craig: Kann ich nicht bestätigen.

Allerdings "verschluckt" sich Firefox bei auch mir ab und zu. Allerdings

tendenziell eher der 0.9er als 0.8er.

Jens

----------

## _hephaistos_

was bei mir aber auch manchmal ist: Auch Thunderbird hängt!

dh: es hat generell mit den Mozilla Produkten zu tun....

welches GTK etc. ist von denen empfohlen? vielleicht mach ich mal ein downgrade/update... hat das was mit gtkscintilla zu tun?

thx

----------

## sprittwicht

Preemption ist im Kernel, ja. Und ja, wenn ich in Formulare oder die Adressleiste klicke hab ich das auch oft.

Meine erste Vermutung wär jetzt gewesen, dass Mozilla einfach scheiße gethreaded ist, wenn mit mehreren Tabs gearbeitet wird. An die Leute, die ähnliche Probleme haben: Tauchen die Adresszeilen-/Eingabefeld-Hänger nur bei mehreren geöffneten Tabs auf oder auch, wenn nur ein Tab offen ist?

Wieso das aber auch bei Thunderbird ist... ???

Oder es ist echt beim letzten GTK-Update passiert. Benutze nämlich schon ewig den 0.8er Firefox, und früher sind mir derartige Probleme noch nie aufgefallen. Hier mal die Reihenfolge, wann ich die verschiedenen GTK-/Firefox-Versionen installiert habe:

```

     Thu Oct 23 14:51:28 2003 --> x11-libs/gtk+-2.2.4-r1

     Thu Oct 23 14:57:27 2003 --> x11-libs/gtk+-1.2.10-r10

     Tue Mar  2 16:36:29 2004 --> net-www/mozilla-firefox-0.8

     Tue Apr  6 17:02:50 2004 --> net-www/mozilla-firefox-0.8

     Thu Apr 29 16:36:43 2004 --> x11-libs/gtk+-2.4.0-r1

     Mon May  3 10:10:53 2004 --> x11-libs/gtk+-1.2.10-r11

     Mon May  3 18:46:21 2004 --> net-www/mozilla-firefox-0.8-r2

     Mon May 31 12:43:09 2004 --> x11-libs/gtk+-2.4.1

```

Welches GTK benutzt Mozilla, 1.x oder 2.x? Und könnte es an einer ganz anderen Bibliothek liegen, z.B. libgtkhtml oder sowas?

Leider kann ich nicht exakt einordnen, seit wann ich diese Probleme hab. :-/

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

hab auch 

gtk+-2.4.1

ich kanns auch nicht mehr einordnen. ich hatte mal einen tag (das darf ich nie wieder tun), da hab ich auf xorg gewechselt, gleichzeitig den kernel upgedated (damals 2.6.6) und auch emerge sync und ein paar pakete aus world waren da dabei...

seit dem funktionieren die ndiswrapper (wlan) nicht mehr bei mir

und auch das problem mit mozilla hab ich nun....

grrrr.... hast du auch xorg?

----------

## boris64

nur so eine vermutung, könnte es eventuell an gtk2 liegen?

ich habe auch manchmal ähnliche erfahrungen mit mozilla, 

dass der browser ab und zu für 1-2 sekunden einfach hängt (habe auch immer mehrere tabs offen).

weiterhin bin ich im mozilla-ebuild auch über gtk2 gestolpert, was mich 

vermuten lässt, dass mozilla tatsächlich gtk2 benutzt, wenn man denn die gtk2-USEflag gesetzt hat.

allgemein scheinen mir gtk2-programme sehr langsam und nicht so ganz

"reaktionsfreudig" (besonders unter systembelastung) zu sein, ein gutes beispiel 

dafür ist sancho (vergleicht mal gtk2- und fox-version, das ist

ein unterschied wie zwischen schneckenrennen und formel1!).

ist auch so ein grund, warum ich mit gnome nicht so richtig glücklich geworden bin.

----------

## sprittwicht

@hephaistos6: Nein, bin noch bei Xfree86.

@gtk1-Benutzer: Bleibt euer Mozilla auch desöfteren hängen?

Ich hab meinen auch mit GTK2 kompiliert (da gab's ja'n USE-Flag, ganz vergessen). Wenn ich jetzt Lust und Zeit hätte, würd ich ihn nochmal ohne gtk2-Flag kompilieren... *mitdemZaunpfahlwink*

Kann das nicht mal jemand probieren?  :Smile: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

hi,

so, habs gerade mal OHNE gtk2 gestartet...

dauert aber sicher 3h oder so...

ciao

----------

## _hephaistos_

so, compiled ist er nun so:

 net-www/mozilla-1.7  +crypt -debug -debug -gnome -gtk2 -ipv6 +java -ldap -mozaccess -mozcalendar -moznocompose -moznoirc -moznomail -moznoxft -mozsvg -mozxmlterm +ssl -xinerama -xprint  0 kB

ich meld mich dann, wenn ich es länger getestet hab.

nur eines vorneweg: die standardschriften vom mozilla (beim programm - nicht websiten...) schriften gefallen mir so nun wesentlich besser (kleiner und schöner  :Smile: )

----------

## _hephaistos_

also mir kommts so vor, als ob es jetzt weg wär...

es ist jetzt in den 3h genau 1x aufgetreten, wobei dieses eine mal beim absenden eines riesigen formulars war....

vielleicht kannst noch wer probieren, dann wissen wir es genau...

----------

## sprittwicht

So, also ich hab den Firefox jetzt auch mal ohne GTK2 kompiliert. Hatte seitdem keine Hänger mehr. Und noch ein schöner Nebeneffekt: Flashs sind plötzlich rasend schnell! Die haben vorher auch nur geschneckt, jetzt rennen sie auf einmal wie unter Windows.

Ist das GTK2 denn wirklich so eine verf***te Verschlimmbesserung? Welche Vorteile soll das denn bieten? Was hat man mit einem GTK2-Mozilla, was man mit einem GTK1er nicht hat?

Das einzige was ich vermisse ist das Antialiasing der GUI-Elemente. Wohlgemerkt, nur Menüs/Adresszeilen, Webseiten sehen so nett aus wie vorher.

----------

## boris64

hm, also wie schon irgendwo vorher gepostet, ich habe mit gtk2 auch nur

schlimme (langsame) erfahrungen gemacht. ist auch einer der gründe,

warum ich einen weiten bogen um gnome mache (da kommt mir selbst das so

oft gescholtene und [o-ton aus vielen threads] "überladene" qt viel schneller vor).

gottseidank benutze ich nun kein antialiasing im menu (ich bevorzuge dann doch 

eine klare helvetica 12pt.-schrift vor einer geglätteten, verwaschenen Sans/Vera Bitstream etc.),

von daher habe ich ja hoffentlich keine nachteile zu fürchten *freu*.

und danke erstmal fürs update, ich werde mozilla dann auch gleich mal ohne gtk2-flag neubauen.

greetz  :Wink: 

ps: was die flashs angeht, du hast nicht zufällig auch netscape-flash geupdatet?

weil da fühlt man sich nach dem wechsel auf die neuere version (von 6.0.81 und 7.0.25) wie auf lsd.

----------

## Voltago

Hi! Den Schluckauf hatte mein Feuerfuchs auch mal, aber dann hab' ich mein System mal neukompiliert, danach war's weg (beide male mit +gtk2). Der Trick: Konservativere CFLAGS. Konkret habe ich "-frename-registers" weggelassen und  "-O2" statt "-Os" genommen. Probiert doch einfach mal 'ne Binary-Version aus und schaut, ob die 'runder' läuft.

----------

## sprittwicht

@borisdigital:

Nee, hab kein Flash-Update gemacht. Wusste bis gerade noch nicht mal, dass es dafür extra einen Ebuild gibt.  :Smile: 

@Voltago:

Also meine CFLAGS finde ich schon relativ konservativ, im Vergleich zu dem, was man hier manchmal liest:

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-tbird -O2 -pipe"

Mit welchen USE-Flags hast du Firefox kompiliert?

Hier: net-www/mozilla-firefox-0.8-r3  -gnome -gtk2 -ipv6 +java -moznoxft +truetype -xinerama

----------

## boris64

@sprittwicht

tja, mittlerweile gibts ja für jedem mist ein ebuild  :Wink: 

(was ja auch toll so ist, selten musste ich mich so wenig um aktuelle 

software/updates kümmern, geschweige denn www-seiten danach durchforsten)

@voltago

auch meine CFLAGS sind eigentlich recht handzahm.

```
CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe"
```

(hatte auch schon -O2, mit gleichem ergebnis)

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

also 100%ig ist es nicht weg, aber zu 95% - jetzt nach 2 Wochen testen  :Smile: 

meine CFLAGS sind auch super konservativ (standard):

-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer

ciao

----------

## MatzeOne

gut, dann versuch ich's jetzt auch mal ohne gtk2  :Smile: 

----------

## GentooXindi

Hallo,

ich habe das gleiche Problem mit Mozilla 1.6, gtk 2.4.1 und ich bilde mir aber ein, dass diese Hänger nur dann kommen, wenn irgendwo ein Eingabeformular in irgendwelchen geöffneten Tabs vorkommt. Hier im Gentoo Forum habe ich es nämlich am öftestens gehabt. Auf Hänger bei anderen Seiten kann ich mich nicht erinnern.

----------

## Voltago

Boris, meine USE-Flags sind:

 *Quote:*   

> -gnome +gtk2 -ipv6 +java -moznoxft +truetype -xinerama

 

Lag dann vielleicht daran, dass ich mein System von Grund auf mit gcc-3.4.1 neu gebaut habe.

----------

## _hephaistos_

so,

nach langer testzeit: das haut einfach nicht hin! betroffen sind mozilla-1.6 bis 1.7, mozilla-firefox und mozilla-thunderbird.

alle "hängen" kurze zeit... dh: das jeweilige fenster reagiert nicht mehr auf tastatur, maus etc...

hab die diversesten kernelsettings probiert (preempt, smp usw)

hat noch wer eine idee, was da sein kann?

thx

----------

## sprittwicht

ARGH!

Also bei mir hielt es sich seit dem Mit-GTK1-Kompilieren echt in Grenzen. Zumindest ist mir kein übertriebener Hänger mehr aufgefallen.

Heute hab ich Firefox 0.91 mit GTK2 installiert und schwups: Gerade nach einem Foreneintrag hier hatte ich wieder eine nervend lange Pause!

Also für mich macht definitiv das GTK2 irgendwo Bockmist, ganz klar...

----------

## moe

Hmm,

mir ist sowas in der Richtung noch nie aufgefallen, mein Firefox ist so kompiliert:

mozilla-firefox-0.9.1

+java +gtk2 +ipv6 -moznoxft +truetype -xinerama -debug

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fforce-addr -funroll-loops -frerun-loop-opt -fomit-frame-pointer -msse -mmmx"

Ich surfe viel mit Tabs und aufgefallen ist mir sowas wie gesagt noch nicht, trotz +gtk2.. Kann vielleicht jmd. von euch mal genau sagen, wie man diesen Hänger provozieren kann?

Gruss Maurice

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

@more: bei mir ist es eigentlich nur, wenn ich 

  a) in <forms> bin

  b) in der adressleiste des browsers

  c) bookmars von der bookmarkleiste wähle

  d) tabs switche

hab schon probiert das ganze mit konsole zu machen -> aber es wird keine fehlermeldung angezeigt.

MIT und OHNE gtk kompiliert -> deshalb glaube ich nicht, dass es bei mir mit gtk zusammenhängt. ich hab das teilweise auch bei mozilla-thunderbird. ich hatte das auch schon beim konqueror...

es tritt aber nicht regelmäßig auf. ich weiß nicht, womit das zusammenängt. von der cpu auslastung auf jedenfall nicht...

im kernel ist PREEMPT mit reinkompiliert. gibts sonst noch eine kernel setting für sowas in der art?

thx

----------

## sprittwicht

Wie man's provozieren kann, weiß ich leider auch nicht. Aber wie schon mehrfach gesagt wurde: Hauptsächlich tritt's auf, wenn man...

1. mit Eingabefeldern auf HTML-Seiten arbeitet

ODER

2. in ein Eingabefeld des Browsers (Adressleiste, Google Suchleiste) geht,

UND (parallel zu 1 oder 2)

3. mit Tabs arbeitet (also mehrere offen hat, neue aufmacht oder hin und her switcht).

Dabei müssen es aber nicht unbedingt viele, speicherfressende Tabs sein. Gestern z.B. hatte ich lediglich 1 Tab offen: dieses Forum. Dort hab ich was geschreibselt und auf Senden geklickt. Dann wollte ich ein neues Tab aufmachen und dort schonmal eine andere Seite ansurfen, doch kaum war das neue Tab da, ging erstmal gar nichts mehr.

Edit: Jetzt gerade konnte ich nach dem Versenden ohne die geringste Verzögerung mehrere Tabs aufmachen und mit Inhalt füllen. Soviel zur Reproduzierbarkeit des Ganzen... :-/

----------

## _hephaistos_

ja!

es ist NICHT wirklich reproduzierbar.

immer, wenn ich es eilig habe passierts vorwiegend  :Smile: 

dh: das dürfte irgendwas mit AI zu tun haben?????????????

----------

## Crash80

auch wenn es eigentlich nichts mit dem von euch beschriebenen verhalten zu tun hat ist mir was ähnliches im thunderbird aufgefallen.

und zwar habe ich das problem, daß es bei mir ca 1 sek - 2 dauert bis sich der thunderbird bei nem desktop wechsel komplett aufgebaut hat.

über firefox kann ich nix sagen, da ich opera verwende.

ich habe übrigens die binary verwendet und weiss daher auch net ob wirklich was mit den flags zu tun hat.

----------

## spitzwegerich

Ich habe schon länger den Verdacht, dass mozilla und firefox ein Speicherloch haben. Mein iBook wird eigentlich nur für einen neuen Kernel neu gestartet, und so kommt es, dass der Browser oft wochenlang offen bleibt.

Ich habe beobachtet, dass der (zum Beispiel von dem Befehl <top> angezeigte) Speicherverbrauch stets ansteigt. Irgendwann ist er dann so bei 70 MB (die sich auch nicht zurückgewinnen lassen indem man alle bis auf ein Tab zumacht) und wird plötzlich lahm: Das Umschalten der Tabs dauert z.B. eine Ewigkeit. Das ganze wird dann immer schlimmer und läßt sich nur durch einen Neustart des Browsers beheben.

----------

## _hephaistos_

ich hab mir heute mal swap eingerichtet (1GB) hatte ich vorher nicht...

ich hatte nämlich auch mim emergen in letzter zeit bei C++ files probleme, dass der speicher oft zu knapp wurde = fast absterben des systems  :Smile: 

i'll report...

----------

## _hephaistos_

was mich interessiert:

 könnte mal einer von euch schauen, wie die ausgabe von "free -m" aussieht, wenn der "hängt"?

bzw. wieviel RAM habt ihr und wieviel SWAP space?

thx

----------

## Neo_0815

Also ich kanns auch nich  reproduziern, nutze Firefix jetzt seit 0.7 ... und der hängt einfach nicht.

1G Ram und 2G Swap ... aber Swap kaum genutzt, um nicht zu sagen sogut wie nie.

MfG

----------

## UTgamer

Ich hatte genau den gleichen Effekt mit allen Mozilla Versionen aus dem Ebuild.

Seit einigen Versionen kompiliere ich aus den Mozilla-Sourcen direkt, und die laufen auch mit GTK2+ sauber.

Wer es mal ausprobieren möchte, hier ist meine Anleitung:

```
Optimierte Mozilla Version

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Benötigt wird (emerge) libIDL und emerge gnome-base/ORBit

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

./configure --disable-logging --disable-debug --enable-optimize='-O2 -march=athlon-xp -mcpu=athlon-xp'

gmake -f client.mk build

(make install, evtl.)

cd dist/bin

cp -R -L * /opt/mozilla

Dann die Startscripte an den neuen Pfad anpassen.

```

Gruß UTgamer

----------

## Neo_0815

Darf man fragen was das Ebuild anders macht?

Das ist auch nur ein Wrapper fürs Portage und macht genau das was du da schreibst ... wenn man myconf und USE richtig eingestellt hat - wo ist der Unterschied?

MfG

----------

## UTgamer

Ich vermute das es teilweise die vielen Startskripte sind. Zum Beispiel nutzt gaim oft auch die Mozilla encryptions (Ich hatte da mal einen Bug mit einer gaim Installation, und da wurde mir das mitgeteilt). 

Ich habe alle Startscripte entfernt. Es giebt Programme die nutzen zB. die nss libs der Mozilla Version. Nun gehen diese Progs davon aus, daß Mozilla garnicht installiert ist.

----------

## Neo_0815

Du sprichst spanisch ... welche Programme ? Und welche Startscripte, ausser dem Binary sowie nem Bash Script habe ich keine weiter.

Und wieso sollten Programme sich mit der nss behaken - entweder sie linken dagegen oder sie tun es nicht, wenn die Library nicht da ist würde der Linker schon nen Fehler werfen, ist sie da ist doch alles gut ... also du sprichst in Rätseln.

MfG

----------

## sprittwicht

Möchte auch mal wieder ein kleines Update hinterherschieben.  :Smile: 

Benutze jetzt seit geraumer Zeit die 0.9.3 von Firefox und habe seitdem permanent Probleme! Mittlerweile isses auch egal, ob ich mit GTK1 oder 2 kompiliere, Firefox hängt ständig, sobald ich mehre Tabs geöffnet habe und irgendwo was mit Formularen drin ist. Wenn ich z.B. in einem Tab phpmyadmin geöffnet habe, kann ich entspanntes Nebenhersurfen in anderen Tabs gleich völlig vergessen. Sobald ich auf ein anderes Tab wechsle oder eines schließe, macht mein Rechner Pause. Ist übrigens ein Athlon 1400, ist der vielleicht zu schwach für den "schlanken" Firefox?

Bei 0.8.x ging's ja noch, aber nun isses echt so nervig geworden, dass ich nach Alternativen Ausschau halte. Gäbe es das Adblock-Plugin in vergleichbarer Form für den Konqueror, ich wär schon weg.

Hab auf nem anderen Rechner (Duron 800) noch die 0.8er Version laufen. Da hatte ich interessanterweise bislang keine Hänger, was aber auch daran liegen kann, dass ich den Firefox dort immer nur recht kurz geöffnet habe.

Was wiederum sehr interessant ist: Nachdem ich auf besagtem Rechner einige Updates installiert habe (unter anderem neues GTK), tut Firefox überhaupt nicht mehr! Sobald man in ein Formulareingabefeld klickt und auch nur EIN einziges Zeichen tippt, hängt sich Firefox komplett auf. Und zwar richtig, nix mit Schluckauf und abwarten, er ist weg.

----------

## Neo_0815

Also zu schwach definitiv nein.

Ich hab den 0.9.3er mit aktuellem gtk2 ... keine Probleme hier und auch nur ein Tbird 1,2Ghz ... also daran sollte es nicht liegen.

Macht der Mozilla das denn auch? 

Selbst kompiliert oder Binaries verwendet?

MfG

----------

## boris64

also meine fehler sind auch nicht verschwunden, nun habe ich die einzig richtige konsequenz gezogen:

ich benutze jetzt konqueror als webbrowser statt mozilla/firefox.

der raucht dann auch nicht ab, nur weil mal ein plugin abstürzt (siehe z.b. mplayerplugin usw.).

und schneller ist er auch noch, besonders unter verwendung von tabs.

hätte ich eigentlich auch früher darauf kommen können, muss mir ja

schon seit über einem halben jahr von einigen leuten anhören, wie toll doch

"safari" auf osx ist, und der basiert ja *oh wunder* auf khtml  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## sprittwicht

@Neo_0815:

Kein Binary, selbst kompiliert mit folgenden Flags:

```

[ebuild   R   ] net-www/mozilla-firefox-0.9.3  -debug +gtk2 -ipv6 +java -moznoxft +truetype -xinerama  0 kB

```

Das komplette Mozilla-Paket hab ich nicht probiert, das ist mir zu fett. Außerdem seh ich da keinen Nutzen drin, da doch bald Firefox und Thunderbird im "neuen" Mozilla-Paket integriert werden sollen. Da hätte ich dann ja wieder meinen Problemkandidaten, nur in dickerer Hülle. Da einige Leute anscheinend auch im Thunderbird Hänger haben, tu ich mir das Komplettpaket auf keinen Fall an. Mozilla oder GTK, irgendwo läuft was schief, und ich hab keine Lust mehr mich damit rumzuquälen.

@borisdigital

Werde diesen Schritt wohl auch vollziehen. Spontan hätte ich zwei Fragen zum Konqueror (ja, OT, aber wenn wir schonmal dabei sind...  :Smile:  ):

1. Kann man irgendwie einstellen, dass Links beim Klick mit mittlerer Maustaste in einem neuen Tab geöffnet werden? Hab auf Anhieb nichts gefunden.

2. Gibt's einen Werbeblocker ähnlich Adblock? Ansonsten ist nämlich mit Mozilla auch heise.de für mich gestorben, ist ja ohne Adblock ungenießbar.  :Smile: 

----------

## Neo_0815

Mal das binary probiert?

MfG

----------

## sprittwicht

Zu spät.  :Smile: 

Hab mich gerade mit dem Konqueror angefreundet. Meine Fresse, das Ding ist ja rattenschnell! Dazu wunderbar konfigurierbar, so genial hatte ich das Teil seit meinem ersten Probelauf nicht in Erinnerung.

Ruhe in Frieden, Mozilla. Die Zeit mit dir war schön, aber dass dich der Konqueror mal in Punkto "schlank und schnell" überrundet.... Wahnsinn.

----------

## hoschi

ist eigentlich schon jemand auf die idee gekommen an das mozilla-projekt zu schreiben btw. bug-report auf den mozilla-seiten auszufüllen?

----------

## boris64

@sprittwicht:

zu 1) ich lasse einfach alle links, die neue in neuen fenstern geöffnet

werden sollen, in neuen tabs öffnen, irgendwo konnte man das so einstellen

(unter "Einstellungen"->"Web-Verhalten"-> "Verknüpfungen in Unterfenstern...")

zu 2) hm, das versuche ich auch gerade rauszufinden (...), allerdings

ist es mir wichtiger, dass sich nicht immer unangefragt fenster öffnen und

das kann man auch hier bequem abschalten (->javascript).

also, vor 3 tagen dachte ich auch noch, dass die sache hier  mit dem konqueror

nur eine notlösung werden würde. nachdem ich allerdings rausgefunden

hatte, dass ich sogar meine alten bookmarks einfach importieren konnte,

habe ich mich nach und nach immer mehr mit khtml angefreundet.

gibt auch sicherlich noch einige kleinigkeiten, die verbessert werden

könnten/müssten, aber das ist alles sehr viel entspannender als diese nervigen

mozilla-crashs&-hänger seit mozilla 1.4/1.5...

----------

## Neo_0815

Naja das Problem ist doch - wie man hier am Forum sieht - keiner kann sagen wie man diesen angeblichen "Bug" reproduzieren oder provozieren kann.

Einige haben anscheinend ein Problem, wissen aber nicht was die Ursache ist und andere haben kein Problem.

Wie will man da einen Bug Report schreiben?

MfG

----------

## sprittwicht

@borisdigital:

Ich meinte das eigentlich so, dass nicht alle Links in einem neuen Tab aufgemacht werden, sondern nur, wenn man auf die mittlere Maustaste drückt. Sprich bei Linksdruck geht nach wie vor ein neues Fenster auf. Mozilla-Style eben.  :Smile:  Aber eigentlich kann ich mit der Konqueror-Lösung auch leben, alles Gewohnheit.  :Smile: 

Zum Thema Bug-Report: Glglgl.... Also gerade hatte ich (im Konqueror!) nur dieses Forum auf und wollte noch ein zweites Tab öffnen. Tadaa! Ca. 2 Sekunden Pause, Fenster weiß, keine Reaktion. Mein Rechner hat wohl ne HTML-Phobie.

Das würde immerhin den Mozilla und das GTK von jeglicher Schuld befreien, auch wenn ich jetzt gar nichts mehr verstehe. Werde wohl mal ne Zeitlang den Konqueror benutzen und gucken, ob die Hänger damit auch gehäuft auftreten.

Hier waren doch noch mehr Leute mit dem Problem, irgendeinen gemeinsamen Nenner muss es da doch geben. Was für einen Kernel benutzt ihr zum Beispiel? Das wäre nämlich auf Anhieb die größte Unterschied zwischen den von mir benutzten Rechnern. Auf meinem (problematischen) Hauptrechner benutze ich seit Ewigkeiten den 2.6er mit Preemption, auf dem bis vor kurzem problemlos laufenden Rechner verrichtet ein 2.4er Kernel seinen Dienst. Ich weiß leider nicht mehr, ob die Probleme auf dem Zweitrechner unmittelbar nach dem Kernelupdate (von 2.4.25 ohne Preemption auf 2.4.26 mit Preemption) auftauchten, aber vielleicht ist das ja mal ein Ansatz...

----------

## fuchur

hi

Ich benutze firefox jetzt seit etwa eine Monat. Die probleme 

das firefox manchmal hängt hatte ich am anfang auch habe 

dann festgestellt das es an den nachinstallierten erweiterungen

lag. Mir ist aufgefallen das bei einige erweiterungen keine 

probleme auftretten wenn z. b. firefox mit gtk1 kompiliert ist

aber wenn mit gkt2 kompiliert wurde dann firefox manchmal

ins stocken kommt. Dieses passiert auch bei einigen 

firefox-themes. 

Probleme kann aber auch das gewählt gtk-desktop-themes

bereiten (z.B. Crux und auch noch einige andern machen bei

mir grosse probleme).

Beseitigen konnte ich das mit dem löschen von

~/.mozilla/firefox und gezieltes testen der erweiterungen/firefoxthemes und sofortiges deinstallieren

der erweiterung/themes das probleme bereitet (deaktivieren

brachte keine besserung)

Meine einstellungen,themes,erweiterungen:

firefox kompilliert mit gtk1

desktop-themes: 6nome (SVG)

firefox-themes: Plastikfox Crystall SVG oder Mostly Crystal

erweiterungen:

Dom Inspector

SwitchProxy

Deutsches Sprachpacket

Adblock

Add Bookmark here

Advance Highlighter Button

AniDiable

Autofill

Basic

ChromeEdit

CookieCuller

Copy Plain Text

Copy URL

deskCut

Digger

DownThem All

DownloadWith

Find in this Selectbox

Flat Bookmark Editing

Image Zoom

Jump Link

MozEX

Nuke Image

Open Long Url

OpenBook

Open Download

TinyUrl Creator

Tabbrowser Extensions

Vielleicht hilft es ja.

mfg

----------

## UTgamer

Es tritt aber auch auf wenn gar keine Extensions verwendet werden. Ich nutzte Mozilla pur ohne alles.

Jetzt ebenfalls nach von Handinstallation, pur + 1* Addblock,  und habe keinerlei stocken mehr.

----------

## rbu

hallo,

habe ebenso besagte "Hänger-"Probleme mit firefox 0.9.3 und auch Mozilla 1.6, den ich hier einsetze, beide jeweils mit GTK2 kompiliert.

Hat bereits jemand prüfen können, ob es mit der vor kurzem veröffentlichten 1.0 Preview von Firefox auch auftritt? In den Ebuilds ist diese ja leider noch nicht.

(OT)

Mein System ist eh, verglichen mit dem was es leisten sollte, erschreckend langsam. Habe gerade auf einem ähnlichen PC ein frisches WinXP aufgesetzt und bin nunmehr schockiert über die Ladezeiten: Ich nutze den (schlechten  :Wink: ) 2.6.7-r1 kernel, der nicht einmal mehr supermount unterstuetzt und KDE 3.3. Das Starten von Mozilla dauert etwa 8-10 Sekunden und der Dateibrowser von KDE benoetigt ebenfalls 3-4 Sekunden zum Starten, oft auch mehr als eine Sekunde zum Öffnen eines Verzeichnisses ohne großen Inhalt. Außerdem ist er schlecht konfigurierbar  :Sad:  - Kennt da jemand schnellere und bessere Alternativen?

Nutze Gentoo zwar seit nunmehr einem Jahr, aber so langsam wächst mein Unmut, für einfachste Sachen ewig basteln zu müssen und tagelang am Rechner zu sitzen auf der Suche nach irgendwelchen Problemlösungen...

Gruß,

Robert

----------

## Gekko

Ich find das (sorry) grad amuesant.

Ich verwende "nur" Gnome (gtk2) und kann von solchen Haengern nicht berichten. Bei mir flutscht der Firefox nur so dahin   :Razz: 

Auch das netscape-flash plugin laeuft so wie ichs unter Windows gewohnt bin - schnell und ohne Probs.

LG, Gekko

----------

## _hephaistos_

hiJo,

ich hab die Hänger jetzt seit ca. 2 Woche nicht mehr.

verwende jetzt FireFox 0.9.3 und hab keine Probleme mehr.

ich weiß echt nicht, was ich geändert hab  :Sad: 

ciao

----------

## hoschi

version 0.10 btw. 1.00 pre von firefox scheint der OVERKILL in person zu sein, im vergleich dazu ist der ie ein relikt aus dem letzten jahrhundert

----------

## amdunlock

hi,

wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem 1er aus ? hat der immer noch schluckauf ? danke olli

----------

## _hephaistos_

@amdunlock: eigentlich SOLLTE KEINER schluckauf haben! dieses problem haben ja nur wenige... und ich habs auch nicht mehr. weiß aber nicht, woran das liegt...

ciao

----------

## Pythagoras1

habe firefox 0.9 (gtk2) und der macht bei jedem seitenwechsel 2 sekunden pause. in dieser zeit steigt die cpu-nutzung von fast 0 auf 100% an.

werde bei gelegenheit zur 0.10 wechseln.

edit: zugegeben, bei den großen threads ists durchaus gerechtfertigt.

----------

